# Sportbrille mit Gläsern in Sehstärke



## b-trilogie (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Sportbrille.

Besonderheit hierbei:

- Ich benötige dann dafür Gläser in meiner Sehstärke.

- Clip-On, Kontaktlinsen, etc. kommt nicht in Frage, es müssen Gläser sein.

- Nutzung zum Biken für Rennrad (hauptsächlich) und Mountainbike, Laufen und z.B. Strand (gelegentlich).

- Hauptproblem = meine Augendaten (über +4):
          R: +4,25  cyl -1,75  A 88
          L: +3,50  cyl -1,00  A 93

So tolle Brillen, z.B. wie die von Rudy Project, sind bei meinen Augendaten leider nicht geeignet.

Wer hat auch so schlechte Augenwerte bzw. kann entsprechende geeignete Sportbrillen empfehlen.
Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die Gläser für meine Sehstärke nicht so groß bzw. krumm / lang gezogen sein dürfen...


----------



## Frischmilch (26. Januar 2012)

Hi, Ich bin auch Fehlsichtig, aber halt nicht so stark ("nur" -2.25 Dioptrin). Ich würde zu einem Optiker gehen der dich Beraten kann. Weil..
1) vor allem bei Sportbrillen vermessen werden sollte wo du durch die Gläser schaust
2) ein vernünftiger Optiker auch einschätzen kann, welche "Krümmungen" heute machbar sind, bzw. welche Brillen in Frage kommen könnten.
3) Probetragen sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt ist bei der Summe die man investieren will.

Achja, ich hab mir auch eine Sportbrille machenlassen, aber hatte mit den Gläßerformen natürlich nicht wirklich ein Problem. Meine Gläser sind von Rupp & Hubrach, evtl. kannst du ja bei denen auch mal direkt Anfragen. Auf deren Website steht leider zum Problem hohe Dioptrinzahl nix. Aber immerhin können die auch Gleitsichtgläser für Sportbrillen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha262 (26. Januar 2012)

Hi!!

Ich trage eine Uvex radical pro mit Clip-In. Trotz meiner Gläserstärke(-5,75 und -6,75) geht das ohne Probleme. Man sitzt halt etwas länger beim Optiker und die Gläser sind etwas teurer. Aber insgesamt bin ich bei ca. 130 (inkl. Rabatt) rausgekommen. Man muss halt darauf achten, dass der Berater/Optiker wirklich Ahnung hat.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## b-trilogie (26. Januar 2012)

micha262 schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Ich trage eine Uvex radical pro mit Clip-In. Trotz meiner Gläserstärke(-5,75 und -6,75) geht das ohne Probleme. Man sitzt halt etwas länger beim Optiker und die Gläser sind etwas teurer. Aber insgesamt bin ich bei ca. 130 (inkl. Rabatt) rausgekommen. Man muss halt darauf achten, dass der Berater/Optiker wirklich Ahnung hat.
> 
> ...


 
Danke!

Ist es eigentlich egal ob + oder -? Sozusagen hoch (z.B. 4,5)ist hoch, egal ob + oder -?

Das würde ich gerne mal wissen...


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. Januar 2012)

Wie der Zufall will ist in der aktuellen BIKE ein Artikel über genau dieses Thema drin. Dort wird berichtet, dass wohl bei Kurzsichtigkeit die Grenze für eingeschliffene Gläser (kein Clip) bei ca. -4 Dioptrien liegt und im weitsichtigen Bereich bei ca. +3, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es gibt natürlich Optiker und Hersteller, die dir das reinschleifen können aber bei deiner Fehlsichtigkeit kannst du es auch mit weichen Tages- oder Monatslinsen probieren. So mache ich es.

Clips halte ich (!) persönlich (!) für wenig praktikabel. Die Brille wird dadurch schwerer und der Abstand zu den Augen/ Wimpern ist kleiner, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Beschlagens bei langsamen Passagen erhöht vom erhöhten Putzaufwand gar nicht zu reden.

Das Einschleifen von Gläsern in die Fassung einer guten Sportbrille, wie Adidas, Rudy Project (ich persönlich fahre nach Beratung und Test eine Ekynos SX, weil sich herausstellte, dass ich ein schmales Gesicht habe.  ), Julbo, Oakley, Tifosi, etc. ... wird schnell sehr teuer. Willst du dir bspw. ein paar Gläser in deiner Stärke mit praktikabler Tönung einschleifen lassen landest du schnell bei 300 bis 400,-  pro Paar. Klare Modelle werden natürlich günstiger.

Dein nächster Gang sollte zum Optiker führen, der Ahnung von Sportbrillen hat. Dort holst du dir eine Beratung ab und postest sie dann hier. ;-) Meine Preise, die ich genannt habe, können natürlich auch niedriger sein ... die Informationen sind ca. 3 der 4 Jahre alt. Dennoch kommt wird eine Brille mit möglichst gleich mal zwei oder drei Paar Gläsern sehr teuer. Da kannst du locker 4 oder 5 Jahre lang Monatslinsen tragen und kannst eine Standard-Brille nutzen, bei der auch im Service-Fall wesentlich leichter und schneller Ersatzgläser bekommst.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.
Gruß

Phil


----------



## b-trilogie (26. Januar 2012)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Wie der Zufall will ist in der aktuellen BIKE ein Artikel über genau dieses Thema drin. Dort wird berichtet, dass wohl bei Kurzsichtigkeit die Grenze für eingeschliffene Gläser (kein Clip) bei ca. -4 Dioptrien liegt und im weitsichtigen Bereich bei ca. +3, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es gibt natürlich Optiker und Hersteller, die dir das reinschleifen können aber bei deiner Fehlsichtigkeit kannst du es auch mit weichen Tages- oder Monatslinsen probieren. So mache ich es.
> 
> Clips halte ich (!) persönlich (!) für wenig praktikabel. Die Brille wird dadurch schwerer und der Abstand zu den Augen/ Wimpern ist kleiner, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Beschlagens bei langsamen Passagen erhöht vom erhöhten Putzaufwand gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> ...


 

Ja hat sehr geholfen.
Wobei sich die Werte (+3 / -4) sicherlich auf Brillen wie z.B. Rudy Project beziehen.
Es muß aber doch Sportbrillen mit kleineren Gläsern geben, wobei sich dann auch die höheren Werte vernünftig einarbeiten lassen...


----------



## delia (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo b-trilogie,
ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit die gleiche Frage gestellt und habe das Problem mit Hilfe meines Optikers zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelÃ¶st - ich hab Ã¼brigens ca. -9 Dptr. + HornhautverkrÃ¼mmung und Achsenverschiebung!

Und zwar hab ich ein "normales" sportliches Gestell von Oakley gekauft und ganz normale GlÃ¤ser mit brauner TÃ¶nung rein getan. Hat mich pro Glas gerade mal 40 euro mehr gekostet. 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur "mal kucken" wie das so mit der Brille funktioniert. Hab sie jetzt aber schon seid 2,5 Jahren im Einsatz und bin total begeistert. Bin zuvor mit harten Kontaktlinsen gefahren und hatte stÃ¤ndig Probleme wegen Staub und KrÃ¼mel in den Augen. Ausschlag war dann letztlich, dass ich auf dem ersten Alpencross vor gut 2 Jahren nicht die ganzen FlÃ¤schen fÃ¼r die Linsen mitnehmen wollte und auch Angst hatte sie zu verlieren.
Meine Brille sieht so aus (hier ohne TÃ¶nung abgebildet):
http://www26.babidou.com/pic/2008/5/23/glasses/for_ebay/oakley/tumbler/IMG_8098.JPG

Gibts in unterschiedlichen Farben:
http://eyemake.blog.ocn.ne.jp/ctu_2/images/2009/03/26/oakley_tumbler_3.jpg

Evtl. wÃ¤r ja sowas ne Idee fÃ¼r Dich. Die Gestelle sind ziemlich stabil - stabiler als Sonnenbrillen von Oakley und auch deutlich stabiler als alle anderen Sonnenbrillen die ich so gesehen habe.
Die nÃ¤chste Alternativ - wenn ich  mal neue StÃ¤rke brauche - sind original Oakley-GlÃ¤ser mit Verspiegelung, dann kostet aber das Glas richtig viel mehr. Aber wenn ich die Brille dann 5 Jahre oder lÃ¤nger habe lohnt es sich schon wieder.
Das Gestell ist leider nicht ganz billig: glaube 170â¬
Die GlÃ¤ser waren dann nochmal ca. 80 â¬ pro StÃ¼ck. Hatte dann einen Endpreis von ca. 350 â¬

Das Ganze kann man ja auch mit einem gÃ¼nstigeren Gestell machen, ich wollt halt unbedingt ne Oakley...


----------



## palmilein (26. Januar 2012)

Moin moin b-trilogie,

ich fang mal gleich mit deinen Punkten und Aufzählungen an.



> So tolle Brillen, z.B. wie die von Rudy Project, sind bei meinen Augendaten leider nicht geeignet.


Wer sagt denn das bitteschön? Die direkte Verglasung durch Breitfeld & Schlickert (Deutscher Vertrieb der Rudy Project) fällt höchstwahrscheinlich aus, aber eine Verglasung durch andere Hersteller müsste möglich sein. Sicherlich nicht bei allen Modellen aber das kann dir ein gut sortierter Sport-Augenoptiker bzw. Augenoptiker mit Rudy Project genauer verraten und berechnen. Es gibt welche, die arbeiten nur mit einem Hersteller zum Verglasen oder eben mit mehreren. 



> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die Gläser für meine Sehstärke nicht so groß bzw. krumm / lang gezogen sein dürfen...


Das ist richtig. Generell gilt bei Pluswerten, dass um so größer der benötigte Durchmesser des Rohglases ausfällt, desto dicker wird die Mittendicke. 
Auch gilt bei Sportbrillen immer: um so durchgebogener das Brillenglas ausfällt, desto stärker wird Mittendicke bzw. bei Minusgläser die Randdicke.



> Nutzung zum Biken für Rennrad (hauptsächlich) und Mountainbike, Laufen und z.B. Strand (gelegentlich).


Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass man die Brille mit der optischen Stärke nur auf einen sportlichen Bereich perfekt zentrieren (Brillengläser perfekt vor die Augen platzieren) kann. Grund ist denkbar einfach: deine Kopf- und Körperhaltung ist beim Radfahren komplett anders als beim Joggen / Laufen. Höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du keine Probleme haben, aber es kann durchaus kleine Irritationen geben. Der Durchblickspunkt befindet sich beim "radeln" im oberen Drittel der Gläser, beim Laufen eher mittig. 
Ganz wichtig: Helm mitnehmen, wenn du die Fassung aussuchst! Der Sitz in Verbindung mit Helm sollte natürlich nicht stören.


Eine konkrete Empfehlung kann ich dir nur bedingt übers Internet aussprechen, das sollte ein Kollege vor Ort machen, da neben deiner Fehlsichtigkeit auch noch viele andere Paramter wichtig sind. Augenabstand, Kopfgröße, Nase usw. Das muss natürlich mit der Fassung auch berücksichtigt werden!



Nun zu ein paar Antworten hier im Thread. 




> Man sitzt halt etwas länger beim Optiker und die Gläser sind etwas teurer. Man muss halt darauf achten, dass der Berater/Optiker wirklich Ahnung hat.


Absolut richtig! Bitte beachte(t) das eine Sportbrille wesentlich aufwändiger als eine normale Fernbrille bei der Beratung ist.  Die Gläser sind auf jeden Fall preisintensiver, weil die Fertigung auch sehr viel komplexer ist (diese Gläser werden IMMER extra gefertigt und gibt es nicht auf Lager). 
Es gilt wie bei anderen Händlern auch: da wo man sich wohlfühlt und gut beraten wird, da sollte man auch zuschlagen. Das Bauchgefühl macht hier viel richtig 




> Ist es eigentlich egal ob + oder -? Sozusagen hoch (z.B. 4,5)ist hoch, egal ob + oder -?


Die Art der Fehlsichtigkeit (Weitsichtigkeit (Plusgläser) & Kurzsichtigkeit (Minusgläser)) ist schon ein Faktor bei den Gläsern. Obwohl Plusgläser erstmal besser sind, weil sie generell schon stärker durchgewölbt sind und damit weniger Kurve brauchen, sind die Lieferbereiche hier etwas eingeschränkter, als bei Minusgläsern. Aber neben den Stärken ist auch die Fassung entscheidend, denn die Sportbrillen unterscheiden sich stark in der Fixierung für die Gläser. 



> Wie der Zufall will ist in der aktuellen BIKE ein Artikel über genau dieses Thema drin. Dort wird berichtet, dass wohl bei Kurzsichtigkeit die Grenze für eingeschliffene Gläser (kein Clip) bei ca. -4 Dioptrien liegt und im weitsichtigen Bereich bei ca. +3, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Habe da natürlich auch gleich mal zugeschlagen und den Artikel sowie die Tabelle studiert. Leider bin ich mit dem Artikel nicht ganz zufrieden, denn die Fakten sind so nicht korrekt und auch die Tabelle hat einige falsche Angaben drin. 
Das A&O ist die ausführliche Fachberatung beim Augenoptiker des Vertrauens vor Ort!

Die Angaben mit 400-500 EUR sind nach wie vor realistisch, da eine dünnes Brillenglasmaterial in jedem Fall hergenommen werden sollte / muss. Dafür erhält man dann aber auch wirklich hochwertige Produkte und meist auch Garantien auf die Beschichtungen und Verträglichkeit. 
Kann Phil-Joe da zustimmen, dass Kontaktlinsen durchaus eine interessante Alternative sind, aber da musst du auch einiges an Zeit investieren und es muss geprüft werden, ob du deine Hornhautverkrümmung mit Linsen als angenem empfindest oder nicht. 


Natürlich kann man auch ein normales Gestell nehmen, aber da sind dann die Eigenschaften, die gerade eine Sportbrille ausmachen entweder nur geringfügig oder gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Fester Sitz mit Helm, gute Belüftungseigenschaften, gute Abschottung gegen Zugwind, gute Rundumsicht und sehr angenehmer Sitz bei sportlicher Aktivität.


----------



## b-trilogie (26. Januar 2012)

@all: Vielen Dank bis hierher für die Mühe und teilw. ausführlichen Antworten bzw. Ratschläge!


----------



## Bench (26. Januar 2012)

total OT, aber evtl hilfts ja irgendwem...

Ich hab mich im November zu einer Lasik-OP entschieden.
Eine der besten Entscheidungen in meinem Leben! ScheiÃ auf die 4000â¬, die gewonnene LebensqualitÃ¤t ist einfach unbezahlbar.

Und im FrÃ¼hjahr schaue ich dann das erstemal in meinem Leben nach gÃ¼nstigen Radbrillen ohne StÃ¤rke fÃ¼r 40â¬ oder so


----------



## hackspechtchen (26. Januar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im November zu einer Lasik-OP entschieden.
> Eine der besten Entscheidungen in meinem Leben! Scheiß auf die 4000, die gewonnene Lebensqualität ist einfach unbezahlbar.



Darüber habe ich auch mal nachgedacht und war zu Beratungsterminen in der Charité. Was mich damals stutzig machte war, dass gut 75% der dort arbeitenden Augenspezialisten selber Brillenträger waren. Auch die Chirurgen, die mich operieren sollten.

Das hat mich dann schon etwas nachdenklich gemacht und ich habe von der OP Abstand genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (26. Januar 2012)

genau deshalb war ich bei einem, der selbst Operateure ausbildet und auch selber operiert ist. Weilheim in Oberbayern wird aber etwas weit von dir weg sein. 
Ich hab aber auch 2,5 Jahre Entscheidungsfindung betrieben.

Aber spezialisierte Augenärzte fallen ja nicht vom Himmel, sprich die sind etwas älter und erfahrener. Und ab 40 lohnt sich eine OP fast nicht mehr für Menschen die viel im Nahebereich arbeiten, denn da beginnt ja schon fast die Alterswetisichtigkeit und man würde dann eine Lesebrille brauchen.


----------



## loocs (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hatte bis vor einer Woche auch das Problem. Wollte unbedingt eine Sportbrille haben, aber leider in meiner Brillenstärke nicht so einfach L:5,25 R:5,50.
Da habe ich einen tollen Händler gefunden (www.sport-brille.de) der hat auch einen Laden in Bielefeld, Gottseidank von mir aus nur eine Stunde entfernt. Jedenfalls hat es sich gelohnt. Wirklich Top Beratung schon am Telefon. Die haben ganz neue Technik, dazu später mehr. 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich meine Brille gerade abgeholt, eine  Rudy Projekt mit stark gebogenen Brillengläsern UND JETZT KOMMTS die Brille ist überall scharf auch bis zum Rand. Bin superglücklich. Sie ist zwar am Rand etwas dicker, ist ja klar bei der Sehstärke, aber immerhin kein Klip oder Kontaktlinsen (habe zu trockene Augen). Jedenfalls ist es möglich Sportbrillen auch mit stark gekrümmten Gläser bis zu den Rändern hin scharf zu stellen. Jetzt etwas zur Technik: Bin kein Optiker aber kann ja mal erzählen wie das bei mir vermessen wurde. Mann stellt sich vor einen Art Spiegel mit der Sportbrille seiner Wahl. Dann taucht hinter dem Spiegel ein licht + Kamera auf. Dieses "licht", auf das man schaut erfasst deine Pupillen und du musst dann dein Kopf zu beiden Seiten drehen. Der Computer errechnet dann die Glasdicke zum Rand der Brille. 
Hoffe konnte Helfen.
Gruß loocs


----------



## loocs (28. Februar 2012)

Hier noch ein Foto der Brille:


----------



## b-trilogie (28. Februar 2012)

loocs schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto der Brille:



Danke, sehr hilfreich!

Kannst Du noch mal 1-2 Bilder reinstellen, wo man die Gläser von unten und/oder von der Seite sieht!?


----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch recht kurzsichtig, aber im Alltag stört mich die Brille kaum.
Meine Lösung für den Sport heißt Tageslinsen.


----------



## loocs (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,
hier noch wie Gewünscht 2 Bilder, damit man die Gläser besser sehen kann. Sind halt sehr dick, wegen meiner sehstärke, aber trotzdem dank des Materials sehr leicht und stören tut es auch keineswegs. 
Gruß loocs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-trilogie (29. Februar 2012)

loocs schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier noch wie Gewünscht 2 Bilder, damit man die Gläser besser sehen kann. Sind halt sehr dick, wegen meiner sehstärke, aber trotzdem dank des Materials sehr leicht und stören tut es auch keineswegs.
> Gruß loocs


 

Uii, die Gläser sind aber sehr dick.
Sieht das nicht unschön aus, wenn man die Brille trägt? Davon ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht  

...und wirken die Augen hinter dem Glas nicht sehr groß?


----------



## simon82 (29. Februar 2012)

Hey loocs,

danke für deine Infos.
Verrätst du auch die Kosten für die Brille?!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## b-trilogie (29. Februar 2012)

Schätze nur für die Gläser ca. 350-370 

Brillenkosten individuell je nach Marke.
In dem Fall schätze ich 120-170 


----------



## simon82 (29. Februar 2012)

oh man... das ist einfach viel Holz!


----------



## palmilein (29. Februar 2012)

b-trilogie schrieb:


> Uii, die Gläser sind aber sehr dick.
> Sieht das nicht unschön aus, wenn man die Brille trägt? Davon ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht


Also für die angegebenen Stärken sehen die Gläser eigentlich sehr gut aus. Der Materialindex dürfte sogar bei 1,67 liegen (zweitdünnster Materialindex bei Kunststoffgläsern überhaupt). 




			
				b-trilogie schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wirken die Augen hinter dem Glas nicht sehr groß?


Da es sich hier um Minus-Stärken handelt, wirken die Augen hinter den Gläsern kleiner als normal. Bei Plusstärken (Weitsichtigkeit) werden die Augen vergrößert. Der Lieferbereich für Plusgläser ist aber bei gebogenen Brillengläsern sowieso geringer als für Minusstärken.


----------



## loocs (1. März 2012)

Hallo,
fÃ¼r die GlÃ¤ser habe ich 370â¬ hingelegt und fÃ¼r das Gestell nochmals 140â¬.
Einen Unterschied sehe ich nicht wenn ich vor dem Spiegel stehen und die Brille auf und ab nehme (Habe also keine Riesen- oder Miniaugen). Das die Brille am Rand so dick ist sieht man nicht, da sie so stark gebogen ist, auÃer einer will dir von unten in die NaselÃ¶cher gucken.
GruÃ loocs


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (1. März 2012)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Clips?
Ok, beim Skifahren und Biken mit Gesichtsmaske beschlagen die Gläser etwas schneller als 1 Glas Lösungen und es dauert auch etwas länger bis sich das durch den Fahrtwind erledigt hat.
ABER:
- Ich kann verschiedene Gläser reindrücken (klar, gelb, verspiegelt)
- Es ist viel Kostengünstiger - mein Optiker hat die größeren Gläser einer älteren Brille (gleiche Dioptrien, Achsen usw.) eingebaut. (jeder von uns Bilndschleichen hat meist genug alte Brillen)

Somit hat mich meine Adidas Evil Eye unter 200  gekostet.

P.


----------



## thor_snow (3. März 2012)

Moin

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine neue Sportbrille machen lassen  ich schwankte zwischen der Evil Eye Halfrim Pro von addidas und der PSO Twist Four Vl+ von Alpina 

Bei der Addidas hätte ich ein Rim Clip mitbestellen müssen und beim Testen der Brille sind meine Wimpern ab und an , an den Clip gekommen voll nervig 2 Option Brille nicht nehmen oder Wimpern ziehen^^ 

Bei der Alpina passte alles gleich die hat kein Clip sondern die Gläser werden gleich in die Brille eingelassen und das beste ist vor den  Gläsern  sitz der Varioflex Clip ( selbsttönend ). Kinderleicht zu entfernen , wenn du im Dunkeln fährst  brauchst aber nicht unbedingt zudem ist die Alpina auch noch günstiger 

Zusammen hat mich das nicht mal 200 Takken gekostet und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit

140 Euro Brille und dann noch die Gläser 22,50 pro Glas waren es glaube

http://www.alpina-sports.de/sportbrillen-optic.html#0


----------



## thor_snow (3. März 2012)

Pusteblume5900 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Clips?
> 
> ABER:
> - Ich kann verschiedene Gläser reindrücken (klar, gelb, verspiegelt)
> ...



es gibt 3 verschiedene Clips für dei Evil Eye 

2 Ovale wo das Sichtfeld meiner Meinung nach sehr eingeschränkt ist und ein Rim Clip ( Randlos ) der den Preis von 50 euro leider nicht rechtfertigt er passt sich der Brille zwar gut an und das Sichtfeld ist auch bedeutend größer aber die fummlinge Montage sagte mir nicht wirklich zu und das meine Wimpern ab und an dagegen gekommen sind aber es ist Geschmacksache man sollte das beim Optiker schon selber testen


----------



## Rumas (4. März 2012)

ich hab mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen... aber warum nicht einfach  Kontaktlinsen....

Ich würde mir nie eine Sportbrille in Sehstärke verglasen lassen weil,

-extrem teuer
-geht bei der strarken Krümmung nur bis zu einer bestimmten      Diophtrienzahl,  irgendwann verzehrt es an den Seiten
-man sollte sich vorher überlegen welche Tönung, es geht nur eine...
-setzt man die Brille ab ist man wieder "blind"
-geht ein Glas kaputt oder ist verkratzt wird es wieder teuer...

ich würde mich immer für Kontaktlinsen entscheiden, Kontaktlinse rein und man kann jede Sportbrille tragen die es gibt...

Clips sind auch nicht unbedingt eine Alternative, zwei Gläser beschlagen schneller, man hat nur ein kleines Sichtfeld und  die Optik...
bei dunklen Gläsern sieht man den Clip nicht so, aber bei hellen Gläsern... grausam, für mich ein absolutes no go, vielleicht bin ich da etwas sehr eitel, aber zum Glück sieht das jeder anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (4. März 2012)

Rumas schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen... aber warum nicht einfach Kontaktlinsen....


Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, das Kontaktlinsen nicht von jedem vertragen, geeignet und akzeptiert werden. 

*Bei einer höheren Hornhautverkrümmung* ist beispielsweise das Tragen von Linsen im Sport nicht immer optimal, da eine leichte Verdrehung der Linsen bereits ausreicht, um die Sehschärfe deutlich zu minimieren. Das führt neben dem schlechteren Sehen auch zu Irritationen und kann motorisch-negative Auswirkungen haben.

Auch ist *nicht jedes Auge für das Tragen von bestimmten Linsentypen geeignet* und in Abhängigkeit von der Auslebung der Sportart, kann es auch da zu Trageproblemen kommen. Beispiel hierfür ist die Beschaffungs des Tränenfilms und je nach äußeren Bedingungen kann durch sehr trockene Luft die Linse störend sein. 
Gerade beim Mountainbiken bleiben die Bedinungen ja nicht so konstant wie beispielsweise beim Rennrad. 

Und zu guter Letzt zählt auch noch *das persönliche Empfinden* beim Tragen von Kontaktlinsen. Durchaus gibt es bei optimaler Anpassung und perfekter Versorgung nach allen Regeln der Kunst Kunden / Klienten, die eine Linse nicht "akzeptieren". Die Gründe sind bei jedem woanders zu suchen, aber auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist die Hygiene bei Kontaktlinsen, die oftmals unterschätzt oder sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir für die Evil Eye Gläser beim Optiker machen lassen. Waren zwar teurer als der Clip, aber die Clip-Lösung wäre nichts für mich gewesen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Gruß T.


----------



## Kingknupp (17. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich trage die SwissEye Stingray 5 mit optikclip.
Die Brille hat 2 Wechselscheiben (hell/dunkel) und ist bei eBay gÃ¼nstig!
Der Optiker und Internetstores wollten knapp 70â¬ haben, bei ebay neu fÃ¼r 45â¬
Bei Fielmann bezahlst du fÃ¼r EinstÃ¤rkenglÃ¤ser (entspiegelt und gehÃ¤rtet) 56â¬
Also ich denke gÃ¼nstiger geht es kaum.

MFG
Kingknupp


----------



## hansmeier (12. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich hol das hier mal wieder hoch, da das Thema für mich topaktuell ist.

Ich hab ein Problem... das Problem ist rechts +7.5 und links +6.25. Dazu eine Hornhautverkrümmung und eine nicht unwesentliche Achsverschiebung. Also insgesamt der absolute Worst-Case, was Sportbrillen angeht. Nachdem ich jetzt drei Optiker zur Verzweiflung gebracht habe, bin ich auch bei der Evil Eye mit Einclipdingens gelandet.

Preislich reden wir hier von 750 Euro für das Gesamtpaket. 200 für die Brille und 550 für Clip und die Gläser. Wundern tut mich das nicht, auch meine normalen Brillengläser liegen in dieser Preisregion, wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Glasbausteine steht und gute Qualität haben möchte.

Glücklich bin ich mit dieser Lösung aber noch nicht, das ist auch der Grund, weswegen ich sie noch nicht bestellt habe. Meine Idealvorstellung wäre eine Brille ohne Clip. Allerdings scheiden da aufgrund meiner miserablen Augenwerte gekurvte Gläser völlig aus. Die meisten Hersteller bauen die Dinger bis +4... alles was darüber ist, wird nicht mehr angeboten.

Gibt´s vielleicht noch andere Modelle, die ich mir ansehen sollte. Hat jemand von euch ähnlich miese Werte und sich eine Brille bauen lassen? Wenn ja welche und zu welchem Kurs?

Kontaktlinsen sind leider Mumpitz....

Dank euch!


----------



## fehlfokus (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nur eine sehr schwache Fehlsichtigkeit, trage eine Rodenstock R 3146 und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Selbsttönend, leicht, flexibel, windgeschützt. Allerdings neigt sie durch die enge Passform sehr stark zum Beschlagen. Kostenpunkt, je nach Gläserwahl/Sehstärke, ca. 350 Euro.


----------



## hansmeier (12. Juli 2012)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine sehr schwache Fehlsichtigkeit, trage eine Rodenstock R 3146 und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Selbsttönend, leicht, flexibel, windgeschützt. Allerdings neigt sie durch die enge Passform sehr stark zum Beschlagen. Kostenpunkt, je nach Gläserwahl/Sehstärke, ca. 350 Euro.



Die hatte ich anfangs auch in der Auswahl. Aber wie bereits geschrieben: Rodenstock kann dafür keine Gläser in meiner Stärke bauen...


----------

